# Any medication make u more outgoing?



## jjizzla (Nov 14, 2008)

I dont really have any physical symptoms of SA but i find it hard to talk to people just becuase i dont have anything to say. For the most part im in this tired, reclusive, non talkitive mood where im CANT be social. kinda like when u wake up in the morning, but its the majority of the time.
Now, at times i get in a talkitive mood where i can be fun, have fun, have somewhat of a conversation. Its definitely comes and goes for no apparent reason so im thinking maybe its some chemicaL imbalance or brain not working right or something like that.
would there be any medicine that could help this? 
Ive always suffered from severe depression, though it's been alot better lately and im on prozac with has helped, i even think it's helped me get out of that "mood" a little more.


----------



## Draztek (Jul 5, 2008)

Adderall has a huge effect on how outgoing I am.


----------



## sweetpea73 (Nov 16, 2008)

*I understand*

I can totally relate to you. I used to have crippling social anxiety until I started medication. Now I'm alot better but I often get stuck for words especially when people want me to make small talk. Hmmm??


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I might try Ritalin before Adderall. Adderall is a very strong med. It could make you feel really paranoid.


----------



## 99x (Oct 4, 2007)

Clonazepam relaxes me and makes me more social. It feels similar to having a mixed drink or something. Depending on the dose it can last 8-10 hours. My doctor prescribed me a sub for Adderall and the first few times it made me very talkative and somewhat outgoing, it would last about 6 hours, but that changed within a few days. The affects only last like 2 hours for me now and I feel aggressive and irritable when I'm coming down from it. I'm gonna ask for Adderall XR next time and see if that works better.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Adderall though you'll never get it.


----------



## Draztek (Jul 5, 2008)

dax said:


> I might try Ritalin before Adderall. Adderall is a very strong med. It could make you feel really paranoid.


I know it does that to some people, but it has the complete opposite effect for me. One day walking to class I was talking to two guys from my last class about the football game and some other stuff and then I sat down by them in class. If I somehow end up having a conversation I almost never end up sitting by anyone because I feel like I'm making things awkward if I get anything less then a formal invite to sit next to someone. About five minute into class I realized I sat next to these people without even thinking twice, and nothing was odd, weird, or awkward at all.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

You guys I am on 90 mg of Adderall and I am still not outgoing lol I have ADHD and take Adderall for it. It makes me more energetic but not more outgoing. I am also taking Paxil and that is helping my social anxiety disorder.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I hate seeing all this "you won't get it (Adderall)". I got it a while ago. I just showed how sincere to the doc I was. Just tell him everything and who knows, you might get it. I got it but started taking too much due to dependence. I started seeing ufo's outside my house, I guess that was the medicine.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Adderall XR


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

AprilEthereal said:


> I hate seeing all this "you won't get it (Adderall)". I got it a while ago. I just showed how sincere to the doc I was. Just tell him everything and who knows, you might get it. I got it but started taking too much due to dependence. I started seeing ufo's outside my house, I guess that was the medicine.


Lol... Sorry, thats not funny cuz it was probably pretty scary for you.

Yah, I read through a forum recently where everyone posts about their illegal recreational use of adderall and I was surprised to see so many cases of severe hallucinations like this one you describe. Obviously it means you are on way too much of it or your brain is not at all in 'need' of it.


----------



## JohnIZZLE (Nov 17, 2008)

Yea, I was prescribed Adderall XR for ADD for a long time, but as of late I've been on this newer dextramphetamine called Vyvanse, which I would ultimately recommend if you want something that will make you more sociable so to speak.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

paul6237 said:


> yea adderall makes you more outgoing and energetic, but good luck getting it unless you have ADD.


I told my psychiatrist about my very limited experience with Adderall & Dexedrine (given to me by others without me ever asking for them in any way). I told him about the oddly calm sensation they gave me, saying that I think that what I was feeling was the normalcy that other people feel most of the time.

I asked him if one would expect a stimulant to calm somebody. He said no and speculated that possibly I might have ADD given that a potent stimulant calms me rather than making me nervous. Given that even 10 mg of Xanax doesn't even come close to getting the job done and never did, perhaps we've been going at this the wrong way for years.

I haven't yet gotten around researching ADD and seeing if that really sounds like a serious possibility to me.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> I told my psychiatrist about my very limited experience with Adderall & Dexedrine (given to me by others without me ever asking for them in any way). I told him about the oddly calm sensation they gave me, saying that I think that what I was feeling was the normalcy that other people feel most of the time.
> 
> I asked him if one would expect a stimulant to calm somebody. He said no and speculated that possibly I might have ADD given that a potent stimulant calms me rather than making me nervous. Given that even 10 mg of Xanax doesn't even come close to getting the job done and never did, perhaps we've been going at this the wrong way for years.
> 
> I haven't yet gotten around researching ADD and seeing if that really sounds like a serious possibility to me.


if it calms you it would be ADHD and not ADD


----------



## fauxhawk (Oct 26, 2008)

Ultra, you took that medication the same day we met. How do you know I don't have a calming effect on you? What is that called in Psychology when there is another variable to be accounted for?


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

Why does adderall make you more outgoing but provigil doesn't....are they both stimulates?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Just remember people medication does not change your personality so if by nature you are introverted and quite medication might only cause you to feel better (less anxiety and depression etc) but not necessarily cause you to become more talkative/ outgoing etc..


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

Jaiyyson said:


> Just remember people medication does not change your personality so if by nature you are introverted and quite medication might only cause you to feel better (less anxiety and depression etc) but not necessarily cause you to become more talkative/ outgoing etc..


Kinda true....I've taken some meds that made me feel extroverted to the max.....

Anyone ever heard of a extrovert with SAD? I wonder if it is something that hits mainly introverts


----------



## bruinsy19 (Dec 3, 2008)

Jaiyyson said:


> Just remember people medication does not change your personality so if by nature you are introverted and quite medication might only cause you to feel better (less anxiety and depression etc) but not necessarily cause you to become more talkative/ outgoing etc..


 I disagree .I have been on Nardil for about 5 weeks and it is slowly changing my personality.I am much more talkative and outgoing.


----------



## crossfadex (May 17, 2008)

I can relate to the OP, thats pretty much how I am. I've tried adderall twice and it turned me extroverted. I don't think I can get a script for it though..but I don't believe its very great for a long term treatment. I just prayyy that one of these flippin SSRIs or SNRIs will do me any good.


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

crossfadex said:


> I just prayyy that one of these flippin SSRIs or SNRIs will do me any good.


Probably unlikely they will work to your satisfaction.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> I asked him if one would expect a stimulant to calm somebody. He said no and speculated that possibly I might have ADD given that a potent stimulant calms me rather than making me nervous. Given that even 10 mg of Xanax doesn't even come close to getting the job done and never did, perhaps we've been going at this the wrong way for years.


How is ADD diagnosed beyond childhood?

Did your doc. let you try a stimulant?


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Jrock said:


> Kinda true....I've taken some meds that made me feel extroverted to the max.....
> 
> Anyone ever heard of a extrovert with SAD? I wonder if it is something that hits mainly introverts


You think!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

MissMay1977 said:


> You guys I am on 90 mg of Adderall and I am still not outgoing lol I have ADHD and take Adderall for it. It makes me more energetic but not more outgoing. I am also taking Paxil and that is helping my social anxiety disorder.


Do you have the hyperactive part of ADHD?


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

GHB/GBL makes one the most outgoing, but it has it's downsides.


----------



## arhmt9 (Mar 8, 2009)

My PDoc gave me adderall when I told her that Paxil helps my depression and SAD but that it makes me too drowsy. So you don't have to have ADHD or ADD in order to be prescribed it. It can be prescribed for narcolepsy and for shift workers and for people that feel drowsy all the time. I'm sure you could get it if you said you fall asleep in the middle of the day. Or that you have chronic fatigue syndrome. I think it just depends on the PD you are going too. And don't make it obvious what you are after. Just ask what they suggest and make them think it is their idea. Now on the other hand, my GP would never have prescribed me that. 

I am supposed to take 10 mg (2x a day). The funny thing is that 10 mgs actually makes me really drowsy. I have taken a nap an hour after taking 10 mgs. I wonder if this means that I have ADHD? Taking 20 mgs at one time works much better for me. Today I took 5 pills, so 50 mgs and that is about the right dosage for me. I didn't take it all at once but over the course of the day. I think it was about right. 

Last weekend I took 40 or 50 mgs all at once before going over to my friends house. Then about an hour after I took it, I took 3 hits off her joint. Then I drank 2 rum and cokes. I started talking non stop and talked non stop from about 9:30 p.m. until 3:30 a.m. My friend and I went out to a club and I had about 3 or 4 more rum and cokes. Then I heard someone say to her "I want some of what she's on". Talking about me. So the Adderall did make me talk non stop but the downside is that people thought I was on something. I don't think they could definetly tell, but they may have thought that. But my friend and her boyfriend believed me when I told them I was just in a chatty mood and I wasn't on anything. And MJ and alcohol don't normally make me talk non stop so I know it was the Adderall. I think it was actually the mixture that make me talk non stop because I took just as much Adderall today and I did not do that and no one thought I was "on something". Of course I did not take it all at once. But I have never talked non stop like that before. I even talked non stop to a guy who was out walking his dog at 3:30 in the morning and to some girls I met in the bathroom at the club. Haha. The only reason I quit talking is because the bars closed and my friend went to bed and I didn't have anyone to talk to. 

I am planning on switching to Parnate because the Paxil is not helping with my depression. So I won't be able to take Adderall when I am taking Parnate. But seriously the mixture of Adderall, weed and alcohol was AWESOME. I only took 3 hits of the joint so I didn't do very much of it. Just enough. I had such a fun time. I can't wait to do it again. I want to do it 2 more times before I start on Parnate. Because once i start on Parnate, I won't be able to take Adderall or drink excessively.


----------



## dmcd7782 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Interesting posts I myself would like to be on a medication that i can approach strangers and start a convo with no problem I'm not good at small talk either. Is there really a medicine out there that will produce such results?? I don't wanna feel like a zombie


The dr. put me on generic adderall (for add i presume) this is my 2nd day

the first was okay then later that day took the 2nd one got some energy then 1 hr later got nervous in a way (15mg 2x)
same thing today but, no energy and the 2nd one made me nervous never the first one i space them out about 5-6 hours

Just waiting for the nervousness to go away

any suggestions
t


----------



## bender187 (Nov 7, 2010)

stumbled across this thread after googling adderral makes me nervous..seems like it has the opposite affect on people here. I have Adult ADD and a history of social anxiety. It seems whenver i take this drug i get tasks done and completed, but at the same time i get very nervous and aware of everyone around me.

edit: i actually only take this medication when i know I'm not going to have much social interaction during that particular day and i just focus on my school work


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Dilaudid (hydromorphone) for the big time win. Dilaudid makes me very out-going, confident and social. I am thankful to be prescribed this med.


----------



## RockmanJL9981 (Aug 23, 2012)

another thread with out any useful information


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

Adderall is speed. So naturally gonna amp you up and make you more outgoing. Which is just another word for tweaking out.

As far as it being hard to get? I just don't see it, but I hear from people that it is, however I know 5 people that all got scripts,

It's the doctor and how you go about obtaining the drug.

Once you've mastered these two things, than you can tweak like every other speed head.


----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

This thread is five years old guys.


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

GiftofGABA said:


> This thread is five years old guys.


Haha


----------

